# Lake Fish



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

I want to get a tank with a school of largemouth and smallmouth bass, I'm thinking about 150 gallons, does anyone have any tanks or know of experiences of friends who had them? I don't want to spend all of this money on a huge tank only to have it not work out. Please lemme know


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't know, but I reccomend you re-think what fish you are getting as a 150 tank has many possibilitys :







:


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I found that they don't readily accept foods that aren't live.
I haven't tried Largemouth Bass but the Smallmouth ,Rock bass that I've had never accepted anything but live food. Crickets,feeders,minnows and crayfish were all readily accepted.They like cool water and lots of filtration.
In my opinion they don't make a great aquarium fish.

Sunfish and Bluegill are from the same family as bass and can grow to more than 12" and some have incredible colors and will eat pellets and pretty much anything that you drop in to the tank that is edible.They will dig around stake out territories and have little skirmishes with each other but it's pretty amusing to watch.
PM me if you want to know anything else about Bluegill.


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

is it harmful to my p's to feed them bluegill. or sun fish.

also i want to add to my tank a catfish from a local pong........will it do good or are the temps too diff?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

scrapedogg said:


> I want to get a tank with a school of largemouth and smallmouth bass, I'm thinking about 150 gallons, does anyone have any tanks or know of experiences of friends who had them? I don't want to spend all of this money on a huge tank only to have it not work out. Please lemme know


 hit up this forum, they do those kinda fish:

http://www.aquatiqterrors.com/forums/index...p?&act=SF&f=47&

this might help too, but they arent "bass"...

http://www.aquariacentral.com/species/cold.shtml


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

tyourkie66 said:


> is it harmful to my p's to feed them bluegill. or sun fish.
> 
> also i want to add to my tank a catfish from a local pong........will it do good or are the temps too diff?


 I've caught many Bluegill with Black spot and Anchor worm. I've sure there are other diseases or parasites that your P's could catch by feeding them Bluegill.I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

what if you put it in a feeder tank for a month or so would it be ok then ? i am think of catching a trout.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

it is not reccomended to add fish to your tank from the wild - but if you do you should quarentine it for as long as possible to check for desiese, but this is not really a suitable method for feeding piranhas of other fish


----------



## BlazedSpecV (Apr 28, 2003)

i currently have a 55 gallon tank occupied with 3 crappies, 2 small mouth bass, 4 sunnies, and a box turtle. i caught these fish, along with the help of spikey and held them captive to raise. so far, they're the same thing as any aquarium fish, just give them a bit to adjust. john's dad gave me and my girl a 155 gallon tank just before he leaves, and we're planning to replace our current 55gallon tank with john's tank.

to answer your question scrappdogg, the lake fish are the same as the aquarium fish, you just have to allow the lake fish to adapt with the tank waters.

-james

EDIT: beware of the small mouth bass though, it might attack the sunnies if it grows too hungry


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

Just remember, those are coldwater fish. Don't keep your temp too high


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

did you ever think about a pea-c*ck bass my lfs has one and it is pretty rad


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Well, I've never seen one in a lfs, how much do those run, and what tank temperature and stuff? Also, I am probably going to have largemouth, smallmouth, crappies, bluegill, and pumpkinseeds, I think it'll be a pretty kickass tank with a lot of color, and most importantly, a lot of carnage!!


----------



## BlazedSpecV (Apr 28, 2003)

you wont see very much carnage out of the smallmouth/largemouth basses. they're pretty quiet, unless you've starved them and throw in a school of feeder fish, then they'll go after them. i say you get a tank of tiger oscars, and feed them feeder fish. i do that all the time at my girls work. Its hilarious to watch the oscars chase after the little guys!

i have the tank temperature at about 55-65 degrees, at least i think its about there

-james


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I would skip the bass altogether . It's a pain getting food for them all year around. Bluegill will be quite happy with temps up to 78 F anf you could still add an Oscar about the same size as your Bluegill later. They will get along fine .


----------



## BlazedSpecV (Apr 28, 2003)

" I would skip the bass altogether . It's a pain getting food for them all year around. Bluegill will be quite happy with temps up to 78 F anf you could still add an Oscar about the same size as your Bluegill later. They will get along fine . " - Winkyee

hm, im not sure that the oscar will be so greatful to have another species of fish the same size as it, in the same tank as him. From my experiences with spikeys oscars, they're quite territorial. Unless, thats what you want, a giant blood bath between the oscars and the blues.

-james


----------



## plikplak (May 1, 2003)

I had a juvi redbreasted sunfish that was in my oscar's tank for a few months. I think recently put him back into his river, but he was a really cool fish. Hung out at the surface a lot and waited for me to drop flakes and worms and such. man those suckers can woof down some worms! 3" fish can eat a 6" worm whole! And I mean red wiggler not some skinny little suckers. But anyway, that was probably overfeeding him. They are cool fish, and fairly peacable in my opinion, but will beat the crap out of similar sized weaker or less aggressive fish (my severum for one, until the blue acara killed him) unless they posess a non-threatening profile (danios, etc). He was cool, may get another one day. Kept a rock bass once, but he was a freakin monster and tried to kill everything!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

BlazedSpecV said:


> hm, im not sure that the oscar will be so greatful to have another species of fish the same size as it, in the same tank as him. From my experiences with spikeys oscars, they're quite territorial. Unless, thats what you want, a giant blood bath between the oscars and the blues.
> 
> -james


 I had a mixed tank for the past few years up until just a couple months ago when I sold 120 gallon. The oscars didn't have anything to do with the Bluegill. The Bluegill just hung out doing their own thing scrapping for territory with each other. 
I had 3 oscars, 1 Texas Cichlid, 1 Red Devil , 9 Bluegill (various types)
I liked keeping the tank at 76F to keep the oscars from getting into little bitch fights.
Just a note, The Red Devil didn't last long ,being far too aggressive I removed him. 
The Texas and the one Red Ear Bluegill did kind of pair off circling , rubbing each other digging digging a nest where I found a blast of eggs at one end of the tank one morning from the Texas. Naturally nothing came of these.


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Well, it's gonna be a pretty big tank, at least 150, maybe 180, I haven't decided yet, and I think that a small school of bass would be awesome. I have a lake cabin, so feeding them won't be a problem, I'll just transport crayfish and minnows back with me every weekend. In the winter, they can eat minnows. We have a fair amount of icefishing up here, so it isn't tough to get them. I'm definitely going to have bluegills and pumpkinseeds, but how I plan to size them is to have some big fat ladies off of their spawning beds, maybe 3 or 4 big sunnies, about 7-8 inches, and then my bass, catch them at however small of a size I can, maybe 6-12 inches. Being a fisherman, I can tell you that no 12 inch bass is going to eat an 8 inch sunfisn, and I figure as they get used to eachother, when the bass finally outgrow the sunnies, it won't be a big deal. Also, I have a tank with a tiger oscar and an albino, and they're cool and all, just not nearly as cool as when I had a largemouth. He'd jump out of the water, and hang on to a nightcrawler if I'd taunt him with it, and one time ate a bullhead about half his own size, it was pretty awesome to see. Anyway, If you guys have any advice, given my plans, I'd still love to hear it!!


----------



## Seifer (Apr 10, 2003)

when i lived in florida, i went to a little pond, and used a cast net to net myself about 6 baby peacock bass, about 2 inches each, i put them in a 55, and they were soon all about 5 inches and i let them go. i replaced them with some baby largemouths that died


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Bass are Solitary predators they don't school as adults, and rarly
past the first year, They can be an intriguing aquarium fish
especially the smallmouths,

It is a misconception and myth that just because it's native
it's coldwater, Coldwater is a trout where temps above 50 will kill them,
even then thats not really true, 
Bass, sunfish, Pike, And a great majority of Native fish are
Temperant They can survive in a high range of temps,
while it is best to just keep them in an unheated tank, you can
in fact keep them at higher temps, just do not expect them to breed,
and in some northern species don't expect good coloration,
as for fish from the southern states these can be treated as 
energy saving Tropicals, no heater nessesary, 
General care is the same

I personally never mix fish from different continents but there
is no reason you can't if the fish are compatable,

As a strong note of caution:
DO NOT release any fish native or not after it has been kept
in captivity, You buy it, Catch it, you KEEP it or destroy it when your done
with it,
Never release an exotic fish or Native fish, this always carries a risk
to spreading diasease or parasites that are not in your area,
this can wreak havoc on the local fish population, releasing
exotic fish may some day ban you keeping the fish you like,
Remember the snakehead?

DO NOT RELEASE FISH under any circumstance..

2. Follow your local, state and federal laws regarding Native fish


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Sounds good, thanks for the advice. I'll be damn sure to post some pix when I get my whole setup done. My tank is about half built right now. As soon as damn finals week is over, I'm going to crank it out!! it's gonna be kickass.


----------

